
Amazon Polly Introduces Neural Text-to-Speech and Newscaster Style - Shraal
https://aws.amazon.com/de/blogs/aws/amazon-polly-introduces-neural-text-to-speech-and-newscaster-style/
======
makerofspoons
Is anyone else somewhat underwhelmed by their examples? To my untrained ear it
doesn't sound significantly better than the speech to text I've been hearing
for years.

